# Fridge fixings - is yours OK ?



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

My van is a E540 on a 58 plate, therefore nearly 5 years old.

Earlier this year we noticed that the fridge / freezer did not appear to be securely fixed to the timber framework, no problem I thought just tighten the screws (just inside the door) that secure it to the frame and all should be well.

The following day after a 15 mile drive I noticed that it was loose again. 

talking to the local repair centre they decided to remove the unit to check the framework etc.

to our surprise 5 of the 6 wood screws had sheared off, therefore the fridge was only held in by 1 screw. 

job fixed, but imagine the fridge falling out on a bend !!

Adrian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It gives me the shivers just thinking of the smashed bottles of cold beer and wine that would result :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours only has four screws, but sits on two hardwood runners underneath to take the weight, so the screws aren't taking any static loading.

Might be worth seeing if you could fit supports in the same way?

Peter


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Our caravan fridge was always coming loose until I supported it underneath as Peter suggests.

Martin


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

We had almost exactly the same problem as the O/P. Kept trying to resecure it but in the end took it to a caravan repair shop who took the fridge out and found the framework had collapsed! They rebuilt it, put stronger fixings in and all is now well although they did mention that due to the way it was fixed to the wall they would not guarantee that it could not happen again.

Bit disappointed in the original workmanship but as the van is 6 years old and we tend not to use the best roads in the world....

Having a think now about how to beef it up a bit more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was concerned about our toppling out of it's housing with it being a fridge freezer and on top of a 75mm plinth, it has 6 screws any way, but while making it gas tight at the top I used existing screw holes to add a batten, so it now has 10 screws holding it in place, and it is rock solid, I just hope it never needs to come out, although rear access is excellent through the vents to most stuff, and the shelf above it is easy to get off too.


----------

